
Ask HN: What's your favorite monitor for dev work? - whitepoplar
I use a 2016 13&quot; MacBook Pro and I&#x27;ve been looking at the 21.5&quot; 4k LG and 27&quot; 5k LG Ultrafine displays that Apple sells, along with a Dell 27&quot; Ultrasharp U2715H. I&#x27;m unsure what screen size&#x2F;resolution would be best for dev work, as I&#x27;ve never used anything apart from laptop screens until now. What displays do y&#x27;all use?
======
chrisbennet
I use a 27" apple Thunderbolt monitor for graphics or the application and a
34" curved Samsung wide screen (3440x1440) for my IDE. The 34" is perfect for
displaying 2 code pages side by side or a GUI and the source for it.

------
iamdave
DevOps Engineer, I have two 27" Cinema displays.

Is it a bit much? Probably. Do I _need_ it? Absolutely not.

Nobody was using the second monitor and my team lead didn't care.

So here I am. 17" MBP, and 2 27" displays.

It's glorious and excessive. But mostly glorious.

